# 10 Gallon Setup



## A Lo Cubano (Apr 16, 2006)

What is the absolute best, and when i mean best i mean cost-effective, low maintenance, LOW NOISE, High quality/ effiecieny, setup for a 10 gallon rectangular tank with small tropical fish, shrimp, and live plants. By setup i mean: hood, filtration, heating, substrate, and anything else. What is the absolute best setup???


----------

